# Upgrade to brewing Rig



## Sainter1775 (6/3/14)

Hi lads,

As shown in my current setup which works a treat...I have a STC-1000 controlling the HLT heating element(2400w) and the HLT pump and Mash Pump are manual controlled. My HTX is the Counterfolw chiller I had lying around, which has since been insulated and covered as well as the all lines insulated. The little brown pump pushes water from the HLT heats wort pumped by green pump from Mashtun just fine (ramp times are slowish due to volume) however this is of little concern...I enjoy brew days ...relax drink beer. My question is this, I would like to upgrade my Brewing Brains to control both pumps and HLT heating element with the option for future HTX upgrade(two heating elements).

I understand the basic concept PID with Ramp/Soak feature SSR and probe some type alarm/buzzer on/off switches etc. What I'am looking for is some good advise and instructions on setup/wiring I can follow.



Then my brother-in-law in (Electrician) in Perth can check wiring.

Thanks

Who else needs a Beer!


----------

